# Need Mechanical Filter Suggestions



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Currently on my 120g I have an Eheim 2250 and Eheim 2217 for filtering. I think it's more than enough Bio filter for the stock that I have. However, I think the tank can use more Mechanical filtering. I'm thinking of getting an AC 110 for this purpose. Would that be good enough? Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

the big eheim Aquaball stuffed tight with foam would be even better


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> Currently on my 120g I have an Eheim 2250 and Eheim 2217 for filtering. I think it's more than enough Bio filter for the stock that I have. However, I think the tank can use more Mechanical filtering. I'm thinking of getting an AC 110 for this purpose. Would that be good enough? Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.


Ok, why do you think your tank needs more mechanical filtering? Is there a lot of 'stuff' floating around in the tank? Is it cloudy?

Not to be argumentative but sometimes it's better to fix the cause of a problem than it is to fix the result of the problem.

Cheers.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya should add if you have tiny white particulate that's so find you dont actually see it so much as the light reflecting off it those are flocced bacteria and you really wont be able to filter that out.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

There's stuff like pieces of moss and stuff that float around that just go nowhere. The 2217 is not doing as much as it should. However, the 2250 is attached to an overflow which does a great job on surface stuff. I have a Hydor Koralia 3 on one end to blow the stuff towards the other end but it's kinda useless if there's nothing there to take in the stuff.

I ordered the AC110 and I will be putting 2 foam filters and nothing else. That should take care of the mechanical stuff.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> There's stuff like pieces of moss and stuff that float around that just go nowhere. The 2217 is not doing as much as it should. However, the 2250 is attached to an overflow which does a great job on surface stuff. I have a Hydor Koralia 3 on one end to blow the stuff towards the other end but it's kinda useless if there's nothing there to take in the stuff.
> 
> I ordered the AC110 and I will be putting 2 foam filters and nothing else. That should take care of the mechanical stuff.


It may but don't get your hopes up. It may also be a matter of your flow layout so some playing around will be necessary.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> It may but don't get your hopes up. It may also be a matter of your flow layout so some playing around will be necessary.


Definitely will be playing around with the layout but more filtration is good.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You already have two very good canisters. The effect of the added filtration will be negligable. It'd be great if you could use the three in conjuction to get the 'cake log' effect in your tank (where the water tumbles in a circular motion from back to front to the bottom and to the back and back up, all over the tank, totally evenly)


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I just finished installing the AC110 and this thing's a HOB monster! Can't believe how much water it takes just to fill it up to start. All I did was put in 2 foam filters as all I need is the mechanical filtration. I think the addition of the AC110 has already made quite a difference. The addition of the current is actually generating 2 circular streams on each side of the tank. On the left side, the intake of the AC110 does the job while on the right side, the intake of the Eheim 2217 is doing it's job. And on the surface, the overflow does the skimming. 

The extra current is actually causing a lot of the waste on the sand to start moving around and float and eventually gets sucked in by a filter. I guess I won't see the full effect until tomorrow or the next day but I think it was a good choice.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

From what I saw this morning, I'm quite happy with the addition of the AC110.  I need to move the plant that's under it though, it's not doing too well with the current. I might still have to play around with the position of the filters but I think it's good the way it is right now.


----------

